# Blomberg MTB-Rennen 2010 Sa, 17. Juli



## Brauneck-Biker (18. Mai 2010)

Servus,

am Samstag, den 17. Juli 2010 findet das diesjährige *Blomberg MTB-Rennen (Hill Climb)* wieder als Massenstartrennen statt. 



Streckendaten: 

ab U19 5,7 Km und 520 Hm
bis U17 3,3 Km und 310 Km
Die Isarwinkler-Radportfreunde e.V. freuen sich auf bis zu 180 Starter (120 Erwachsene bis Jg. 1993 und 60 Jugendliche ab Jg. 1994)

Die Anmeldung ist ab sofort unter www.blombergrennen.de möglich, die Startgebühren betragen 10 bzw. 15 Euro, enthalten aber einen Verzehr- und Getränkegutschein im Werte von 10 Euro für die im Anschluss am Blomberghaus stattfindende Siegerehrung.

Unterstützt werden wir in diesem Jahr von zahlreichen Sponsoren, so dass wir *attraktive Preise nicht nur für die ersten Drei* jeder Wertungsklasse, sondern auch für vier Sonderwertungen zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen haben:


Das schnellste Mixed-Pärchen (Addition der Zeit von Weiblein und Männlein ab Klasse U19) gewinnt eine *Porschefahrt*.
Der Blombergbroken (Gewichtsklasse!) gewinnt ein *20 Liter Fass Bier*.
Das größte angemeldete Team darf noch einmal gemeinsam zum Blomberg (auch ohne Bike) und dort die *Blombergrutschen* ausprobieren.
und der weitest entfernt wohnende Teilnehmer gewinnt ein *Wochenende in einem Lenggrieser Hotel*.
Eine Nachmeldung vor Ort (+3 Euro) ist nur bei Nichterreichen des Teilnehmerlimits möglich.


----------



## Cuberix (18. Mai 2010)

Wow, Ihr habt ja echt was auf die Beine gestellt. Ich drück Euch die Daumen, daß das Wetter nicht wieder so katastrophenmäßig wird, wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (18. Mai 2010)

fällt leider mit der Salzkammergut Trophy zusammen, ansonsten wär das auf jeden Fall was gewesen!!


----------



## Cuberix (19. Mai 2010)

klogrinder schrieb:


> fällt leider mit der Salzkammergut Trophy zusammen, ansonsten wär das auf jeden Fall was gewesen!!



Aber Salzkammergut Trophy ist ein extremer Marathon, Blomberg ist ein kurzer "Sprint".

Mir ist die Salzkammergut Trophy zu heftig, ich werde wohl nach Bad Tölz schauen.


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (23. Mai 2010)

Servus,

wir haben jetzt auch eine Anmeldestastitik online, die Meldeliste folgt im Laufe der nächsten Woche.

@klongrider: Leider gibt es kaum Termine, bei denen es keine Überschneidungen mit anderen Veranstaltungen gibt. Wir haben den Termin so gewählt, dass es keine Terminkonflikte mit nahegelegenen Rennen gibt. (Von uns aus nach Bad Goisern sind es ca. 200Km.)

Gruß,
BB


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (2. Juni 2010)

Servus,

auf unserer Vereinsseite könnt Ihr schonmal einen Blick auf zwei (zugegeben recht ähnliche) Startnummernentwürfe werfen:

https://www.irsf.de/index.php/aktuell/43-aktuell-oeffentlich/410-startnummerwahl

... und darüber abstimmen, welche der beiden Startnummern "das Rennen machen" soll.

Gruß BB


----------



## Cuberix (2. Juni 2010)

Sind eigentlich die Anmeldelisten bei Euch aktuell?


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (3. Juni 2010)

Cuberix schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich die Anmeldelisten bei Euch aktuell?


 
Servus Cuberix,

ja, die Meldeliste wird direkt aus der Datenbank generiert. Natürlich sind wir mit der bisherigen Zahl der Anmeldungen überhaupt nicht zufrieden, aber wir ziehen das gnadenlos durch, zur Not geht jeder Teilnehmer mit Preisen im Wert von knapp 500 Euro nach Hause 

Aber dass bisher kaum Anmeldungen vorliegen, liegt wohl am anhaltenden Sauwetter verbunden mit den Pfingstferien. Es wird aber in Bälde noch eine Aktion geben, so dass noch ein paar Voranmeldungen eingehen.
Wenn es nicht gerade schüttet wie letztes Jahr, dann rechnen wir auf alle Fälle mit mehr als 100 Teilnehmern, vielleicht gehen auch alle 180 Startplätze weg.

Gruß BB


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (7. Juni 2010)

Servus,

um Euch die Entscheidung, beim Blomberg MTB-Rennen 2010 ein wenig leichter zu machen, verlosen wir unter alle Anmeldungen, die bis 

Montag, 14. Juni 2010 -- 24 Uhr 

bei uns eingangen sind, vier Startplätze, jeweils zwei für Jugendliche und zwei für Erwachsene. iRSF-Vereinsmitglieder sind von der Verlosung ausgenommen. Den Gewinnern, die wir am Dienstag, den 15. Juni auslosen und bekanntgeben werden, werden keine Startgebühren abgebucht. 

Anmeldung unter: https://www.irsf.de/index.php/anmeldung-blomberg-mtb-rennen-2010


----------



## Cuberix (9. Juni 2010)

Habe mir mal das Startverfahren genauer angeschaut. Habt Ihr keine Angst, daß es zum vollen Chaos kommt? Ich meine, wenn die Schnellen die Langsamen überholen?
Ist die Strecke eigentlich gesperrt? Wenn dann noch welche abfahren, ...


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (10. Juni 2010)

Cuberix schrieb:


> Habe mir mal das Startverfahren genauer angeschaut. Habt Ihr keine Angst, daß es zum vollen Chaos kommt? Ich meine, wenn die Schnellen die Langsamen überholen?
> Ist die Strecke eigentlich gesperrt? Wenn dann noch welche abfahren, ...


 
Servus Cuberix,
die Strecke können wir leider nicht sperren, die Streckenposten werden aber Wanderer und andere Mountainbiker um Rücksichtnahme auf das Rennen bitten.

Zum Gruppenstart: Die einzelnen Gruppen sind zwar nach Richtzeit etwa gleich stark, aber dennoch werden diese nach wenigen Minuten auseinander gezogen sein, bevor die nachfolgende schnellere Gruppe von hinten auffährt. Es gibt auch eine Simulation, wann sich welche Gruppe trifft, allerdings ist dies stark davon abhängig, mit welchen Richtzeiten sich die Teilnehmer eintragen, und wie sich die Startgruppen dann zusammensetzen. Nach Anmeldeschluss werden wir dann eventuell die Startabstände optimieren, damit das (nicht nur von Dir) befürchtete Chaos auf der Strecke ausbleibt. Die Schnellsten werden trotzdem als erstes im Ziel sein, obwohl sie als letztes starten.

Wir finden das Startverfahren extrem spannend, weil es Einzelstart und Massenstart verknüpft. Gerade die vermeintlich Langsameren können zwischendrin dann versuchen, an der schnelleren Gruppe dran zu bleiben.

Gruß BB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brauneck-Biker (11. Juni 2010)

- Die Startnummernwahl ist entschieden: https://www.irsf.de/index.php/aktuell/43-aktuell-oeffentlich/419-startnummernwahl-entschieden

- Die Firma Absolut GPS aus Leipzig hat unserer Rennstrecke eine 3D-Animation spendiert, vielen Dank:
https://www.irsf.de/index.php/streckeninfos-blomberg-mtb-rennen

- Noch bis Montag gibt es Startplätze zu gewinnen:
https://www.irsf.de/index.php/aktue...on-startplaetzen-fuer-das-blomberg-mtb-rennen


----------



## Cuberix (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo Brauneckbiker,

die 3D-Animation geht bei mir nicht, die vom Tegernsee auch nicht. Schade.

Cuberix


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (19. Juni 2010)

Cuberix schrieb:


> Hallo Brauneckbiker,
> 
> die 3D-Animation geht bei mir nicht, die vom Tegernsee auch nicht. Schade.
> 
> Cuberix


 
Servus Cuberix,

soweit ich weiß, funktioniert die 3D-Animation nur unter Firefox und Opera, nicht mit dem Safari und schon gar nicht unter dem Internet Explorer. Beim Firefox muss das Google-Earth-Plugin installiert sein, falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte, wirst Du aber gefagt, ob Du es installieren möchtest. 

Näheres weiß bestimmt Philipp von Absolut-GPS.

Es lohnt sich wirklich, ggf. Firefox und das Plugin zu installieren, vielleicht weniger wegen der kurzen Blombergstrecke, sondern mehr wegen der ganzen Touren, die man sich so auf absolut-gps aufschauen kann, inkl. aller Strecken vom Tegernsee MTB-Mrathon

Gruß 
BB


----------



## Cuberix (21. Juni 2010)

Die Anmeldestastistik ist ja geil. Wie errechtet Ihr eigentlich die durchschnittliche Entfernung zum Wohnort der Teilnehmer? 
Adressdatenbank? 57 Km, kann das stimmen?


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Cuberix,

danke für die Blumen.

ich finde es ja toll, wenn Du Dich so für die Veranstaltung interessierst, aber angemeldet bist Du noch nicht, oder? Schick mir doch mal Deine Email per PN, dann schreibe ich Dir mal, wie das funktioniert. Das ist schon etwas IMO zu off-topic für das Forum hier.

Die 57 Km Durchschnittsentfernung (Luftlinie) stimmen schon, da u.a. Teilnehmer aus Karlsruhe und Darmstadt mit dabei sind (siehe Meldeliste), und die heben den Durchschnitt ziemlich an 

Im Augenblick sind 338 Km Wohnortabstand zu schlagen, um das Wochenende im 3* Hotel "Altwirt" in Lenggries zu gewinnen. Für den 2. und 3. Platz in dieser Wertung gibt es aber auch noch Preise in Form von Tankgutscheinen.

Gruß
BB


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (1. Juli 2010)

Am Montag, den 12. Juli um 24 Uhr endet die Voranmeldefirst für das diesjährige Blomberg MTB-Rennen, das am 17. Juli stattfindet. Sollte das Teilnehmerlimit noch nicht erreicht sein, so ist eine Nachmeldung gegen zusätzlicher Nachmeldegebühr von 3 Euro bis eine Stunde vor dem jeweiligen Start noch möglich, die Teilnahme an allen Sonderwertungen außer dem Blombergbrocken ist jedoch aus organisatorischen Gründen ausgeschlossen. Auch in ein leistungsgerechte Einteilung in entsprechende Startgruppen kann für alle Nachmelder nicht mehr vorgenommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggo (4. Juli 2010)

Servus,

wieviel % haben die steilen Rampen der Strecke und wie viele gibt es davon?

Gibt es ggf. tiefen Schotter / Kies in den Steilstücken?

Wieviel % der Strecke liegen in der Sonne?

Hals- und Achsenbruch!

Gruss

Gaggo


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (5. Juli 2010)

gaggo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wieviel % haben die steilen Rampen der Strecke und wie viele gibt es davon?
> 
> ...


 

Servus Gaggo,

vom Untergrund ist die Strecke harmlos, kein tiefer Schotter, sondern plane Fahrstraße. Die steilste Rampe kurz vor dem Ziel hat laut HAC4 17%, unten fängt sie gleich mit 12-13% an, es gibt aber auch viele flachere Abschnitte zum Erholen. 
Die Strecke ist größtenteils nordseitig und führt durch den Wald, also optimal für heiße Sommertage.

Gruß BB


----------



## 2steep4us (5. Juli 2010)

Brauneck-Biker schrieb:


> Servus Gaggo,
> 
> vom Untergrund ist die Strecke harmlos, kein tiefer Schotter, sondern plane Fahrstraße. Die steilste Rampe kurz vor dem Ziel hat laut HAC4 17%, unten fängt sie gleich mit 12-13% an, es gibt aber auch viele flachere Abschnitte zum Erholen.
> Die Strecke ist größtenteils nordseitig und führt durch den Wald, also optimal für heiße Sommertage.
> ...


 


.....hoffe es wird nicht allzu frisch im nordseitigen Bergwald.


Schade, dass nur Schwere Brocken Chancen auf das Fass Bier haben.


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (5. Juli 2010)

2steep4us schrieb:


> .....hoffe es wird nicht allzu frisch im nordseitigen Bergwald.
> 
> 
> Schade, dass nur Schwere Brocken Chancen auf das Fass Bier haben.


 
Keine Angst, für alle anderen gibt es auch tolle Preise, und die nicht nur für die Allerbesten, sondern auch in Form einer Tombola bei der Siegerehrung für jedermann.

Es wird auch noch zwei weitere Sonderwertungen geben:
- Der oder die Allerschwerste bekommt auch noch einen Preis.
- Neben dem größten Team wir auch noch das schnellste Team (Addition der Zeiten der besten drei Teilnehmer aus einem Team) prämiert.

Mehr demnächst (also im Laufe der Woche) auf www.blombergrennen.de, Ihr könnt ja schon mal raten, was die Hauptsonsoren, z.B. Deuter und Xenofit springen lassen


----------



## Cuberix (5. Juli 2010)

Brauneck-Biker schrieb:


> Keine Angst, für alle anderen gibt es auch tolle Preise, und die nicht nur für die Allerbesten, sondern auch in Form einer Tombola bei der Siegerehrung für jedermann.
> 
> Es wird auch noch zwei weitere Sonderwertungen geben:
> - Der oder die Allerschwerste bekommt auch noch einen Preis.
> ...



Komisch daß bisher nur zwei Pärchen angemeldet sind, die Porschefahrt ist wohl nicht so attraktiv für die Mountainbikergemeinde.


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (5. Juli 2010)

Cuberix schrieb:


> Komisch daß bisher nur zwei Pärchen angemeldet sind, die Porschefahrt ist wohl nicht so attraktiv für die Mountainbikergemeinde.


 
Servus Cuberix,

was ist mir Dir (und Deiner Frau/Freundin)?

Gruß BB

PS: Der Wetterbericht auf www.wetter.com sagt "leicht bewölkt, Höchsttemperatur 30 Grad" für den Renntag, sofern man so etwas 12 Tage im Vorhinein ernst nehmen darf. Es sollte also nicht als zu frisch werden


----------



## Cuberix (6. Juli 2010)

Brauneck-Biker schrieb:


> Servus Cuberix,
> 
> was ist mir Dir (und Deiner Frau/Freundin)?
> 
> Gruß BB



Ist ja noch bis Montag Zeit mit der Anmeldung, Freundin streikt (noch), wenn sie nicht mitfährt, darf sie heute und morgen kein Fussball klotzen. 

Ich will Porsche fahren !!!


----------



## gaggo (8. Juli 2010)

Brauneck-Biker schrieb:


> Servus Gaggo,
> 
> vom Untergrund ist die Strecke harmlos, kein tiefer Schotter, sondern plane Fahrstraße. Die steilste Rampe kurz vor dem Ziel hat laut HAC4 17%, unten fängt sie gleich mit 12-13% an, es gibt aber auch viele flachere Abschnitte zum Erholen.
> Die Strecke ist größtenteils nordseitig und führt durch den Wald, also optimal für heiße Sommertage.
> ...




Aha, vielen Dank für die Auskunft.

Da könnte ich die profilierten Reifen, die Sonnencreme und die coolpacks also zuhause lassen!?

Hals und Achsenbruch!


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (8. Juli 2010)

gaggo schrieb:


> Aha, vielen Dank für die Auskunft.
> 
> Da könnte ich die profilierten Reifen, die Sonnencreme und die coolpacks also zuhause lassen!?
> 
> Hals und Achsenbruch!


 
Wenn Du nicht gerade mit dem Rennrad anrückst, ist es OK. Würde wohl auch funktionieren, ist aber laut Reglement untersagt. Schwere Stollenreifen brauchst Du auf keinen Fall. 
Sonnenscreme ist immer zu empfehlen, spätestens im Ziel gibt es ein wenig Sonne.

Zu den Coolpacks: Nur wenn Dir die Xenofit-Getränke im Ziel und die halbe Bier bei der Siegerehrung zur Erfrischung nicht reichen, zur Not kannst Du bestimmt Deinen Schweinsbraten auch kalt gekommen 

(Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen: Am Blomberghaus ist ein 0,5 Liter-Getränk - also Bier, Radler oder Softdrink und ein Essen mitdabei, es muss natürlich nicht der Schweinebraten gewählt werden.) 

Gruß BB


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juli 2010)

schade, und ich kann an dem tag nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2steep4us (8. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja mal ein Wettbewerb nach bayerischem Geschmack.....



Bis die Tage!


----------



## Cuberix (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo Brauneckbiker,

Für 4000 Euro Preise? Wie paßt das denn mit den Anmeldungszahlen zusammen?

Gruß Cuberix


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (12. Juli 2010)

Servus,

da nun alle Preise der Sponsoren eingetroffen sind, können wir den Gesamtwert auf mehr als 4000 Euro beziffern, darunter hochwertige Bike-Rucksäcke der Fa. Deuter und viele Einkaufsgutscheine.

Aufgrund zahlreicher Last-Minute-Anmeldungen lassen wir wir die Voranmeldung für das Blomberg MTB-Rennen am Samstag noch bis


_*Dienstag 21 Uhr*_​
geöffnet. Eine Nachmeldung ist am Samstag bis 12.15 Uhr (bis Klasse U17) bzw. 13 Uhr (ab Klasse U19) möglich. Aus organisatorischen Gründen können maximal 180 Sportler teilnehmen.

Mehr unter www.irsf.de/index.php/aktuell

Anmeldung unter www.blombergrennen.de 


@Cuberix: Musst Du einem immer Alles vorwegnehmen?


----------



## Cuberix (13. Juli 2010)

Brauneck-Biker schrieb:


> @Cuberix: Musst Du einem immer Alles vorwegnehmen?



Aber gerne doch, stand ja schon alles am Samstag auf Eurer Homepage.

Scheint ja dieses Jahr endlich mal zu klappen mit dem Wetter, wetter-online sagt 29 Grad und keinen Regen.


----------

